# Tri Tip Prices



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2013)

So since I have talked the tri tip with the family they are asking when they can try it. I have asked a semi-local butcher that is willing to order t for me, however I may have to purchase the whole case, they had a bad experience in the past due to not a popular cut here. 

So my question is how much do you pay a pound for your tri tip?


----------



## bwarbiany (Dec 20, 2013)

I've seen supermarket go for $8.99/lb USDA Choice, and Costco $8.99/lb USDA Prime. Problem is that Costco blade-tenderizes the meat, so you're forced with the decision to cook it med-rare and possibly unsafe, vs. cook to 160 which is *WAY*  to hot for a tri-tip. I've solved that by not buying them from Costco :-(

I've seen them in bulk, untrimmed for less than the above, though. I can't recall exact prices or grades as I wasn't looking to buy that much meat at the time. I seem to remember Costco being ~$5/lb, but can't remember the grade. But if you're buying the whole case, they'll probably be untrimmed. And if you hang out here, you're probably comfortable trimming it yourself. So the stuff you get should probably be less than the $8.99 I listed above.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2013)

bwarbiany said:


> I've seen supermarket go for $8.99/lb USDA Choice, and Costco $8.99/lb USDA Prime. Problem is that Costco blade-tenderizes the meat, so you're forced with the decision to cook it med-rare and possibly unsafe, vs. cook to 160 which is *WAY* to hot for a tri-tip. I've solved that by not buying them from Costco :-(
> 
> I've seen them in bulk, untrimmed for less than the above, though. I can't recall exact prices or grades as I wasn't looking to buy that much meat at the time. I seem to remember Costco being ~$5/lb, but can't remember the grade. But if you're buying the whole case, they'll probably be untrimmed. And if you hang out here, you're probably comfortable trimming it yourself. So the stuff you get should probably be less than the $8.99 I listed above.



Thank you. Not bad for untrimmed cost. Yes trimming is not an issue, actually would rather trim my own...


----------



## chef willie (Dec 20, 2013)

Costco here is $7 a pound in the PNW....fairly well trimmed up. I've never noticed the blade tenderizing but I will ask next time I'm in there. Choice grade & delicious. I pull it off the que (indirect coals) at 135/140 and let it rest for about 15/20 minutes for a perfect medium rare. At Cash & Carry restaurant supply I pay about 3.50 a pound for Black Angus TT's in the bag. About 4 in there averaging about 12-15 pounds total. These need more trimming but easily done. HTH.....Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jar jar I pay anywhere from $3.50/lb down to $2.85. That is bulk untrimmed choice, which I think is perfectly fine. I like having the fat trimmings for rendering down.

The trimmed non bulk runs $6.99 on sale up to $12.99 angus prime not on sale.


----------



## suie (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course everything is more expensive in NY! Tri tip is only available in one grocery store and the lowest price I've seen is $9.79 a pound. It is trimmed of almost all the visible fat.

I couldn't find it at all until this summer, so I'm hoping the price will come down once it's no longer a novelty.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2013)

Daily the tri-tips at my local grocer are $7.99 to $8.99/lb, fat cap completely trimmed and no silver skin.  They go on sale at $5.99 pretty often.  If I get in the mood for a cut of meat I go by the grocery store meat shelves and check the sell-by dates on the cuts I want.  I set a reminder in my cell phone calendar then go back on that date and pick them up on sale.  Rarely get shut out but it happens.

Occasionally I'll see trimmed tri-tips at $3.99 lb in the summer when non-SMF-type folks are grilling, but not this time of year.  Tri-tip is one of the easiest cuts of meat to get in CA.  They are always available, everywhere.

We used to love Costco meat, but no more.  I stopped buying beef at Costco quite a while ago.  Even though the beef is labeled "Choice" it is tough and tasteless at my local stores.  The last time we tried rib-eyes from Costco last summer, just to see if there had been any improvement, they tasted like they had been injected with water.  It had a very flat taste bordering on metallic.  My grocer's choice rib eyes are always tender, juicy, and flavorful.  I seasoned and cooked the Costco cuts exactly like I cook the grocery store rib-eyes but the Costco meat was tough, bordering on inedible.   My wife said "don't EVER waste any more money on their meat.  It's changed."  

Pork is fine at Costco but this is a beef thread.


----------



## ice daddy (Dec 23, 2013)

JarJar have you checked with Publix?  The one closest to me normally has them for $8.99 a pound so you don't have to buy the whole case.   They will also order them.   ed


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the many responses and information. I have not heard from my semi local butcher, I have not had the time to call either. I at least have a starting point to look at for prices.


Ice Daddy I have many Publix stores around me. I have asked at 2 different ones and the butcher looked at me like I had 3 heads. I need to catch the Manager or Asst. Manager and ask them.

Thank you all,

Jeramy


----------



## rodgedaddy (Dec 24, 2013)

Here in Santa Maria you can sometimes catch a supermarket with a standard cut interim mend for under $3 a pound. Typically it is in the $4 range for regular quality untrimmed.  I usually pay a little extra from my butcher for good certified angus with the fat trimmed and pay $6.99 a pound.  Most folks around her want the fat on the tri tip because they cook it directly over the red oak fire.  I put mine in the smoker, and feel that it comes out better.  A little Suzie-Q or other SM style seasoning and you are good to go.


----------



## bwarbiany (Dec 25, 2013)

Lately I've looked more closely at Costco. $6.99/lb for Choice. Supermarket still $8.99/lb for Choice.


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2013)

Around here, $4/LB or a little less on sale for select.

For choice or prime?  I have seen it marked as high as rib eye steaks.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeramy Tri Tip was on sale at my publix last nite.  ed













IMG_0231_1859.JPG



__ ice daddy
__ Jan 8, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 8, 2014)

Ed,

Thank you. I will have to take a look.

Jeramy


----------



## bbqking01 (Sep 10, 2022)

jarjarchef said:


> Thank you. Not bad for untrimmed cost. Yes trimming is not an issue, actually would rather trim my own...


You can also buy in bulk from Costco. The bulk is like 5-6in a bag untrimmed. A bit cheaper than buying it trimmed. Rn the trimmed at my local Costco is about 7.99 a lbs. you could also try to cook the tritip like brisket….but that’s not as good as medium rare….imo


----------

